# Enclosure Size for Carpets- Help!



## SlytherinGirl (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm in a bit of a pickle-

I know I said I was going to get an antaresia... but things change, and I'm looking at the carpets once again. 

And I was wondering if a 3x2x2 (LxWxH) would be large enough for a carpet- I don't want to have to upgrade the size at a later date. 
If so, which carpets would be okay? I am interested in either the Murray Darling, Darwin or Cape York. I'm not that interested in the jungle (some say snappy- although not always, I'm not quite up to taking the gamble) or the coastal (too big for me!). 

ANY advice is welcome and wanted, as I'm a tad confuzzled here.


----------



## SlytherinGirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Bump.
Sorry, but views get replies.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 15, 2009)

hmm maybe be better with a 4 foot? not sure as i dont own a carpet, but youll ind someone who can lead you in the right direction ps: about your sig, i would love a bunny rabbit too !


----------



## Blondesnakelover (Oct 15, 2009)

I've heard that 4ft cages are best for most carpet species, but I also know that some big breeders use 3x2x2 and they seem fine. Then there are other breeders that keep their carpets in small tubs where the snakes can barely move, so a 3ft enclosure has to be a lot better than that. I would like to keep all mine in 4x2x2, but currently have them in smaller cages, but they are also only young and have a lot of growing to do. I do have my big coastal in a 4ft though and he seems pretty happy.


----------



## JasonL (Oct 15, 2009)

Not really big enough for a large Carpet, I house my MD in a 5x2x2.


----------



## blakehose (Oct 15, 2009)

Ii house my murray darling in a 5.5ftx2.5ftx2ft, they can be housed happily in a 4x2x2 though i wouldnt reccomend it . Not sure but i think cape yorks get pretty big also, correct me if im wrong, i think someone on here has a 9foot female that just layed


----------



## candycaine (Oct 15, 2009)

well MD's and Darwins are a snake to go for if you like a nice placid animal and smaller size. the cape york can varrie in temprement but seem to be more flighty then most coastals, can be as snappy as a jungle but also can be as placid as a coastal. I'd suguest with a cape york if thats what you want go a hatchy. they can range anywhere from 5 - 9ft depending specific location found in my oppinion I have owned 2 that where 9ft, a older male thats 7ft, a 2 year old male thats about 1.5 metres long and a yearing thats just hit 90cm. the bigger 2 are very snappy, the 2 year old is flighty and snappy in cage and flighty outside, the younger one is very snappy around food, flighty in cage and alittle outside of cage. the only one that wasn't flighty or snappy was last years hatchy.

also with coastals you will need hight mostly and the easiest way to work out size of an enclosure for a anake is it can be comfortably kept and happy in a enclosure about half its length and up. as long as it can stretch out if it needs to. 

but I don't want to turn you away from the cape york if you want one there something spectacular and the patterns varrie and RP (Reduced patterned) animals with more cream/white are so stunning. you can get B&W ones full striped I love them there my favourit snakes despite the temprements.

good luck.


----------



## J-A-X (Oct 15, 2009)

Check the FAQ in the WIki
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/wiki-4599/frequently-asked-questions-71006

it will give you an idea of adult length of various species, as already stated the ideal minimum is half the length of the snake, so it you don't wish to continually upsize you need to know what the potential size could be,
Also consider wether your species is arboreal (like trees) or terrestial (prefers ground) if its arboreal they like height more than width,
If you get an adult size enclosure and buy a hatchy then you will need to give it plenty of hides around

good luck with your hunting


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 15, 2009)

SlytherinGirl said:


> I'm in a bit of a pickle-
> 
> I know I said I was going to get an antaresia... but things change, and I'm looking at the carpets .....



:lol: How often does this happen? How many ppl here, as newbies, came on here looking for a childrens python and ended up buying a carpet or larger species? I did. Thought I had my heart set on a stimmy - I didn't really but everyone else in my family were scared of snakes so I'd promised I'd only get a little snake. Hahaha, my first snake was a 5ft carpet that use to be a diamond. My hubby was rather cautious and not sure I did the right thing but Opals is one of my most gentle snakes, even at feed time. Rarely snatches her food. 99% of time she just opens her mouth over the rat. Never EVER been cranky or threatened to bite.

Just to help you make up your mind, I love sharing beautiful photos of gentle faces that are just irresistable.


----------



## SlytherinGirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Hmmm... have been thinking and googling... is the Cape York carpet python the same as the Darwin carpet?


----------



## Serpentes (Oct 15, 2009)

Carpets from Cape York are M.s mcdowelli and those from Darwin are M.s. variegata. Different subspecies. 

You'll need a bigger cage than 3x2x2 for any adult carpet subspecies. Yep some people don't keep snakes in appropriately large enclosures, but people tend to mistreat all sorts of animals. Just because someone keeps a snake in a small cage does not justify doing it yourself. Bigger IS better for snake cages.


----------



## SlytherinGirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Okay, thanks heaps.

It makes sense that bigger is better, really. I mean, in the wild, they have unlimited space to roam around in!

Soooo- is a Darwin a good snake? Would a 4x2x2 be better, or still not big (or tall) enough?

Apologies for my newbie questions- and many thanks for your answers


----------



## Serpentes (Oct 15, 2009)

Welllll, 
Any snake can be a good snake. I have a jungle carpet I call "Perfect Python" because, well, he is. He sits up in the middle of his branch on display, he is fairly active, never bites, feeds well, and is nicely patterned. He is rather different to many jungle carpets. Carpet pythons are prone to being bitey, but so are the majority of species, so there's never any guarantee against being bitten by your python. I've seen aggressive and passive examples of many python species, even passive scrub pythons which are notoriously aggressive. One thing is the small pythons tend to draw less blood, should they bite. If you get an adult snake you will have a better idea of its general temperament, but a lot is just luck of the draw. 

I guess I'm saying that yes, a Darwin locality carpet python may be a good snake, but there are many others and it depends on what you most desire


----------



## J-A-X (Oct 15, 2009)

Serpentes said:


> Carpets from and those from Darwin are M.s. variegata. Different subspecies. Bigger IS better for snake cages.


 
As Serpentes has pointed out Cape York pythons are M.s mcdowelli also known as coastal carpets/Brisbane Carpets, which in your first post you said you didn't want as they were too big.

If you have checked the link i gave you earlier you would see that a Darwin average size is 2.4M (8ft) long as an adult, IF it grew to that length, using the ideal 'Minimum' size formulae often posted on here, then your planned 4 ft enclosure would be the smallest you should be thinking of housing a Darwin in.

I agree with Serpentes, Bigger is better, go as big as you have room and finances for.

at least you are trying to do some research before buying you python, instead of afterwards, which seems to happen a lot.


----------



## JasonL (Oct 15, 2009)

Serpentes said:


> Carpets from Cape York are M.s mcdowelli and those from Darwin are M.s. variegata. Different subspecies.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Today they are....but tomorrow????  :lol:


----------



## beatlloydy (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm still a newbie but one thing I learnt is that the males are smaller than the females...I bought a male Darwin off Slateman and it seems fine...still settling in...but it is not snappy as some suggest of the Darwins...I guess like humans it all depends on the individual...Slateman still has a brother for sale (check the classifieds) ...if you are in Sydney I would recommend you have a chat to him as he is very approachable. Dont forget that they dont need the large size until a bit later on...depending on how old he is.

Michael


----------



## Kwinana (Oct 15, 2009)

My female darwin is 9 ft long and 9 years old. She would be seriously cramped in a 3x2x2 enclosure...


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 16, 2009)

I have an 8ft carpet and a 6fter living together in a 4x2x2. I have branches and still trying to work out levels so they can utilise all the space in their cage. But they don't look cramped at all. They are always coiled up and where one goes the other follows. This pair are inseparable. Always together.


----------



## SlytherinGirl (Oct 17, 2009)

Hmm... it sounds a bit like the luck of the draw when it comes to python temperment. And even more so if I'm buying from Snake Ranch (more likely than not), which is (from what I've heard), picking one from a picture and hoping for the best. 
Have previous Snake Ranch experiences proved well? And the Darwin (top end) can be bought on Snake Ranch for $190 with the 20/20 deal, so another reason I'm going for it. 
Does this sound good?


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 17, 2009)

Yea it is really the luck of the draw, but there are some species that tend to lean either way. I hope you find the right snake!!


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 17, 2009)

Ive purchased from SR and could not be any happier,great snakes,get emails-calls returned.With alot of hatchies they are a bit bitey,jumpy but as they get older the calm down.Ive also got more snakes coming next year from SR,you defiantly wont be dissapointed with either the reptile or service...The majority of my Carpets are around 5-7feet and they are in 4 feet x 2 feet x 2feet enclosures.{ 1200L X 600W 600H }....MARK


----------



## SlytherinGirl (Oct 17, 2009)

So a 4x2x2 would be okay for a full grown Darwin... that's good news. 

Is 8 feet as big as they get fully grown, or smaller? How long would it take for them to reach that size? I'm more worried about it getting too big for me to handle- I've heard that 6ft is the maximum size for one handler and you need another for every extra 3ft. I'm only 14, that's all.


----------



## Serpentes (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey mate,
If you don't shove copious amounts of food into it's gullet it won't grow so fast. I reckon you could arrange it so that the snake grows at the same rate that you gain experience. So when you're 20, in a short 6 years time, your baby python will have grown to 5-6 foot long and still be entirely manageable. You'll be wrestling saltwater crocs by then, so don't stress. You'll be fine if you choose to learn and do your best 

I have some carpet pythons here that are under 6 foot and over 6 years old. They're fairly well fed through the warmer months but growth is curbed over winter. If I fed them heaps and kept them hot all year they'd be much biggger.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 17, 2009)

Darwins can be a bit snappy as youngsters just ask dickyknee about his small female!!


----------



## beatlloydy (Oct 19, 2009)

This reptile keeping is addictive...my girls love my male Darwin and we all agree it is a great family hobby....In fact, I have just placed an order for Jan/Feb with snake ranch for the following

1 x Female Darwin
2 x Stimpsons
2 x Macs

The girls want to get involved and the smaller ones are going to be their responsibility to nurture whilst mine will be the larger pair.

Got my FREE copy of "care of australian reptiles in captivity" by John Weigel from Snake Ranch (Free to new owners/purchasers)...now to devour that in the meantime..Already finished reading "Keeping and Breeding Australian Pythons" by Mike Swain..so the 2 should be a good source of info to refer back to later as required.

Always been into reptiles but until I actually dipped my toe didnt realise what pleasure they would bring. I guess they are intriguing to me as I always had a respectful attitude having many a close call in the bush MTB'ing with the poisonous...but the pythons are a different matter altogether being almost in the "cute and cuddly" category. I like the idea tho that they can be hands off with not too much maintenance besides basic hygiene.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 19, 2009)

When I first joined APS I'm pretty sure I wanted an anthill python, then a childrens, then a stimsons, then a spotted, then when I thought I'd made my mind up, I ended up wanting a jungle


----------



## NotoriouS (Oct 19, 2009)

I wouldn't go for something less than 4x2x2 - that would be the minimum size I'd buy.

When I first joined APS I wanted a spotted. I bought it then 7 months later sold it and bought a Bredls  Couldn't be happier. Although at the moment I'm finding myself a bit short of time due to work (plus expecting my first bub soon ) so will probably be looking to sell the bredli soon


----------



## SlytherinGirl (Oct 28, 2009)

Okay then... I shall have to change the sizing asap.
Thanks for all your help guys!


----------

